# CUTE Accidental Litter from Rescued Rat - Ready for New Homes Soon! Pocatello/Southeast Idaho



## RatRaatz (11 mo ago)

After saving an abandoned rat from freezing to death, we decided to adopt her. On February 12th she gave birth to 14 babies! Both us and the vet didn’t realize she was pregnant, thankfully Powder is very patient with us being completely new to rats!

*We are hoping to rehome them in the next couple of weeks*.

We plan on adopting them out in at least pairs of two.
We were thinking of charging a negotiable price of $20 a rat (to hopefully warn off feeders).
We believe there are 9 boys, 3 girls, and 2 unconfirmed (we plan on keeping 2 girls)
Located Pocatello / Southeast Idaho
If you or anyone you know of is in the area and wants to adopt them, please let me know.

*Backstory on Powder (Mom):* We found Powder in a cage left outside to freeze to death at the end of January 2022. We took her to the vet shortly after and got her on some antibiotics, which she was taking throughout her pregnancy and for the first couple of postpartum days. Surprisingly she carried to term, and has been able to provide enough to only have one runt! We are completely new to having rats as pets, so we have been doing as much research as possible to make sure all our rats are comfortable and being properly socialized. Even with all the trauma, Powder has been calm, patient, and a great momma! She is a little timid from the trauma, but I am proud of how far she has come over the last month!

*Pictures of babies:*
















































*Pictures of Mom:*


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh my!!!! Babies!!! Look at the bellies of your babes for nipples, that's the best way to tell girls from boys. Only girls have nipples, and they will show as 'nipple spots' on their young fuzzy fur. Good luck on getting them homes. I'd help but I have a group of baby boys coming to foster 😊 Powder is a good mama. And you are an amazing human!!!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Lol if I could convince my mom to drive 11 hours to you and 11 hours back I would totally take 2 boys off your hands


----------



## fancy rat w/ a top hat (Dec 14, 2021)

They are such precious little guys!!!  I would love to take them but I unfortunately live in California. ): I wish you good luck, though!


----------



## BundleORats (11 mo ago)

RatRaatz said:


> After saving an abandoned rat from freezing to death, we decided to adopt her. On February 12th she gave birth to 14 babies! Both us and the vet didn’t realize she was pregnant, thankfully Powder is very patient with us being completely new to rats!
> 
> *We are hoping to rehome them in the next couple of weeks*.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, so cute. I’ve been begging to get a new rat but my parents won’t budge. 🙁 Is Powder named after Arcane?


----------



## RatRaatz (11 mo ago)

We named her Powder because of Arcane and that we found her on a snowy night


----------



## RatRaatz (11 mo ago)

Thank you Tinytoes for the advice, that seriously helped! We are still struggling with two of the babies since there is sort of a line between the anus and genitals and we cant see the nipple's through the belly fur 😅 So we're updating our posting to just three verified females for now lol


----------



## rabidsweetheartt (10 mo ago)

RatRaatz said:


> After saving an abandoned rat from freezing to death, we decided to adopt her. On February 12th she gave birth to 14 babies! Both us and the vet didn’t realize she was pregnant, thankfully Powder is very patient with us being completely new to rats!
> 
> *We are hoping to rehome them in the next couple of weeks*.
> 
> ...


So cute!! I'm looking for a partner for a new baby rat we just adopted. Would you be willing to adopt out one baby of the matching sex?


----------



## RatRaatz (11 mo ago)

rabidsweetheartt said:


> So cute!! I'm looking for a partner for a new baby rat we just adopted. Would you be willing to adopt out one baby of the matching sex?


No, I'm sorry we are only willing to adopt out in pairs. If you're still interested, please let us know!


----------



## RatRaatz (11 mo ago)

We still have some babies available and ready for their new homes!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

_sings_ I really want rats, but its a really long driiiiiiiiiiive


----------



## julieannwillis82 (11 mo ago)

RatRaatz said:


> We still have some babies available and ready for their new homes!
> View attachment 308117
> View attachment 308118
> View attachment 308119
> View attachment 308120


You are living my heaven....I totally am powerless when I see the adorableness of any white rat with dark eyes. They just look like precious little snowmen n I can't resist them and must give them anything they desire. Your story is touching and you have a wonderful soul to care so much and try so hard to do the best you can for these precious angels. Bless u n these overly adorable Lil powdered donuts.


----------



## tonistinys1 (2 mo ago)

Hello! Do you happen to have any boys left?


----------

